# HAYLEY WESTENRA - exclusive UK show - UNION CHAPEL 18 OCTOBER



## artkiller (Aug 11, 2013)

Friday 18 October 2013

UNION CHAPEL
London

HAYLEY WESTENRA ANNOUNCES INTIMATE LONDON SHOW!

We are very happy to announce an exclusive UK show for classical crossover soprano HAYLEY WESTENRA at the beautiful Union Chapel in London on Friday October 18th 2013. This will be Hayley's ONLY public concert in the UK this year.
She will be accompanied by a small rhythm and string section, and her set will include songs from her latest album, Hushabye, released in June and featuring Sleep On, a song specially written for the Royal Baby by Paul Mealor, who was commissioned to write music for the Royal Wedding.
Hayley signed an international record deal with Decca Records aged 14 and her first international album release, Pure, was a Number 1 in several countries, becoming the fastest selling international debut album in the history of the UK classical charts. She has sold over 4 million albums worldwide to date and performed for royalty and heads of state several times, as well appearing at many major sporting and commemorative events.
Her show at Union Chapel will be a rare opportunity to hear her perform in an intimate venue, and will be a treat both for long-standing fans and those who have just discovered her unique vocal talent.

http://www.seetickets.com/event/hayley-westenra/union-chapel/725612
(unreserved seating)


----------

